# Hybrid bike in The Trossachs



## afraser78 (7 May 2015)

Hi everyone

We have a caravan in The Trossachs (Scotland) and I wondered if my bike would be ok for the trails round there. It will be a family cycle so no mountain biking treks. I know there are country trails off road and hubby is trying to get me to sell my bike but I don't want to if I can help it.
This is my bike, will it be ok for those kind of trails?
http://m.rutlandcycling.com/150860/products/viking-paris-ladies-hybrid-bike.aspx


Thanks
Angela


----------



## Yellow Saddle (7 May 2015)

That's hilly country and I think you'll want lower gears that what that can offer you. However, only you know what trails you're talking about. If they are wet and unpaved, you will struggle.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (7 May 2015)

I've done local off road on my hybrid but tend to come off and push if it gets too rough, just take your time and enjoy, the forest tracks in the Achray area from memory aren't too rough. Other trails may be worth looking at first. Some testy rises in them forests. Tyre size ? I use 700x40s just for this reason.


----------



## Slioch (7 May 2015)

The tracks in Achray forest are pretty steep in places, so you may need to walk some bits, but the surface is generally pretty firm so you'll be ok on the flatter/downhill bits. Can get a bit muddy and soft in places though where they've been logging due to the lorries etc.

It'll be fine on the track around Loch Katrine as this is asphalt with one or two steep climbs, but nothing too long or too hard.

And it'll be fine on the cycle track that runs on the disused railway line north from Callender past Loch Lubnaig and Strathyre, and on up Glen Ogle to Killin. This is all firm track all the way with short sections of asphalt.

Probably best to avoid anything else marked as a single track on the map though.


----------



## gasinayr (3 Mar 2016)

Why don't YOU see how you get on with what you are used too on the tracks, if you feel ok keep your bike, if not look into something with front suspension at least. Remember its what you feel comfortable on that counts.


----------



## JaseO (18 Mar 2016)

Are there any cycle routes in the area. You can ask the local tourist information centre. I took my folder with me to Speyside and cycled routes which included some very rough trails. The bike was fine. But at the end of the day it is up to you to make the call once you've seen what the trails are like and don't be afraid to get off and walk if that's the safer, better option


----------

